# What's that they say about a woman scorned?



## Kirk (Feb 19, 2003)

What's that they say about a woman scorned?


----------



## D_Brady (Feb 19, 2003)

I think he got off lucky, at least parts of his anotomy were not hanging from the tree.


----------



## Seig (Feb 20, 2003)

and he still has a boat


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 20, 2003)

LOL as someone who has done the "throw his $h!t on the lawn & change the locks" routine I find this variation brilliant. :asian: 

Very nice.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *LOL as someone who has done the "throw his $h!t on the lawn & change the locks" routine I find this variation brilliant. :asian:
> 
> Very nice.  *



I'm gonna stay away from you from now on! :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *LOL as someone who has done the "throw his $h!t on the lawn & change the locks" routine I find this variation brilliant. :asian:
> 
> Very nice.  *



Hang on.......Women actually do that kinda stuff! *Gulp*


----------



## old_sempai (Feb 20, 2003)

Ran over her cheatin' other 3 times and then in court said it was an accident.   But, they didn't believe her, she was sentenced to 20 years........... Since she lived in California she would have been better off letting the lawyers pick him apart, and getting half of everything he owned..........


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hang on.......Women actually do that kinda stuff! *Gulp*  *



Only when necessary. No man hits me twice. (Outside the dojo) Be nice to your woman, and if she's a psycho, well leave, nicely. That is my advice to you, young padawan.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 20, 2003)

*YIKES!!!*  

What will the neighbors think...


----------



## old_sempai (Feb 20, 2003)

turn flakey, left when she started throwing things [primarily my stuff to get me to loose my temper], but I immediately recognized her motives and left without a word.  Never went back except to get my stuff after finding an apartment.  Then she chased me for the next three years, even came to the job - how scary is that?  It took time, but she finally got the message "I vant to be alone," especially after driving by on Saturday nights and saw that I was home watching TV, and when she came to the door realized that I didn't have company.       

When they turn flakey, get out while you're still breathing, and on the way out - say absolutely "NOTHING."  Just go!!!!!!!!!!!

This guy's lucky she didn't have a garage sale and sell his stuff for 10 cents on the dollar. 



 :asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by old_sempai _
> *turn flakey, left when she started throwing things [primarily my stuff to get me to loose my temper], but I immediately recognized her motives and left without a word.  Never went back except to get my stuff after finding an apartment.  Then she chased me for the next three years, even came to the job - how scary is that?  It took time, but she finally got the message "I vant to be alone," especially after driving by on Saturday nights and saw that I was home watching TV, and when she came to the door realized that I didn't have company.
> 
> When they turn flakey, get out while you're still breathing, and on the way out - say absolutely "NOTHING."  Just go!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Holy Sheeat Batman! Talk about *"Fatal Attraction"*. Good thing you're still here to relate your experience... :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Only when necessary. No man hits me twice. (Outside the dojo) Be nice to your woman, and if she's a psycho, well leave, nicely. That is my advice to you, young padawan. *



:asian: I'm gonna remember that.......What if your woman isnt nice to you though?


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 20, 2003)

Leave. Just leave. Life is short, just leave. There are six billion people on this planet, find one that treats you well. Frankly, no matter what kind of psycho a woman can be, if the guy is nasty back, he usually gets the short end of the stick. Just leave. :shrug:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Leave. Just leave. Life is short, just leave. There are six billion people on this planet, find one that treats you well. Frankly, no matter what kind of psycho a woman can be, if the guy is nasty back, he usually gets the short end of the stick. Just leave. :shrug: *



I think I'm gonna become a Nun.......:shrug:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I think I'm gonna become a Nun.......:shrug: *



I think I'm just gonna leave...


----------



## Seig (Feb 22, 2003)

what's he talking about?  He already gets none.


----------



## WilliamTLear (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Only when necessary. No man hits me twice. (Outside the dojo) Be nice to your woman, and if she's a psycho, well leave, nicely. That is my advice to you, young padawan. *



I had a psycho one once... She was yelling at me while I was packing up to ship out for the military. I told her to leave or I'd make her leave. So she threatened to call the police if I put a hand on her... Her mistake. 10 seconds later I came back in the house with the garden hose in my hand... I would've drowned her, but she still managed to make it into her car while I was hosing her down. Yes, she even rolled down the window to get one last word in... I still feel bad about soaking the inside of her car (You see... the car was pretty nice). :shrug:


----------



## Kirk (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *I had a psycho one once... She was yelling at me while I was packing up to ship out for the military. I told her to leave or I'd make her leave. So she threatened to call the police if I put a hand on her... Her mistake. 10 seconds later I came back in the house with the garden hose in my hand... I would've drowned her, but she still managed to make it into her car while I was hosing her down. Yes, she even rolled down the window to get one last word in... I still feel bad about soaking the inside of her car (You see... the car was pretty nice). :shrug: *




Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Seig (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm surpeised he didn't keep the car:rofl:


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 22, 2003)

Excellent! :rofl:


----------

